# Gap Lake - Washington County



## FishWalton

Anyone here know anything about Gap Lake in Washington County, southeast of Wausau and off hwy 77? It's one of the 'sand hills' lakes that are famous fishing spots. Today most of the good lakes are private property but some still have public access. Gap is one of them. I have heard of the fishing over there for years and Friday I may have an opportunity to fish Gap.


----------



## bass man76

Here is an topo map of gap.cant get photo to load


----------



## auguy7777

It looks fun to fish on Google to this guy. It's going on the "to do" list. Long drive from Navarre though


----------



## bass man76

Topo map


----------



## kmerr80

I grew up fishing those sandhills before everything turned private. My uncle lives over by the prison there at Greenhead and knew all the spots when you used to could roam freely in there and man did we load the coolers. He went last week before the rain to Gap and ended up with only 5 redbellys.


----------



## FishWalton

Thanks for the info guys. The map is especially helpful. With the crazy river conditions here I'm always looking for alternatives. Get tired of fishing the same lake spots nearby as an alternative, but never tire of the river when it's fishable.


----------



## NovaBoy

lots of trees and stumps in that lake. make sure the water is up or you wont be able to get your boat out into the lake. early last year i checked it out and it was so low you would be in big trouble if you got your boat of the trailer. its only about mile up the road from me. ill try and get up there and check it out for you.


----------



## Rickpcfl

NovaBoy said:


> lots of trees and stumps in that lake. make sure the water is up or you wont be able to get your boat out into the lake. early last year i checked it out and it was so low you would be in big trouble if you got your boat of the trailer. its only about mile up the road from me. ill try and get up there and check it out for you.


I was there and at Porter a couple of months ago. It was real high. Plenty of water from what I have seen.


----------



## finsandhorns

Pond is very clear fish the deep grass on lite tackle like you would Merrits mill pond.


----------



## Rickpcfl

About 20 years ago I was bass fishing Gap by myself, while two of my friends were fishing in another boat. It was a sunny January/February day and they were fishing deep water. I decided to go up into the shallows and look around the clumps of trees. I noticed several nice bass hanging around the trees so I called to them and told them to move into shallow water.

About 15 minutes later they started whooping and hollering. One of them caught a 10 pound bass. I knew I should have kept my mouth shut and fished those areas myself. 

Later on that year, I took one of those same guys (they are brothers) to White Western Lake. He caught a bass that weighed 11 pounds 3 ounces.

I guess I should have hired out as a guide since I couldn't catch the big ones but did pretty good at putting others on them.


----------



## FishWalton

*Recon of Gap and Porter*

No time to fish but was able to visit several Sand Hills lakes today, including Gap and Porter. At Porter Pond I lucked out and was able to talk with a couple of guys from Fort Walton Beach that were camped for a few days and fish Porter often. They have been fishing the lake for 15 years so gave me a history of the place, technique to fish, and overall review. They came in while I was talking to a couple of damsels who were wade fishing by the ramp. The ladies told me the lake has a 7 year cycle of up and down water level. It's on the up side now. The guys said Porter is hands down a better lake to fish than Gap. Will have to find out for myself. 

The FWB guys said 3 years ago they were walking hundreds of yards out to get to water where they wade fished and caught huge bluegills. They got a nice mess of bream this morning....see photo

During the drought the lake shrunk a lot and grass and brush grew up. Now it's all flooded which should be good for fishing. The FWB guys had a good mess of eating size bream..photo attached. Porter Pond is 943 acres and not far from Gap.

Over at Gap from what I could see it's a more scenic lake than Porter. The water level is up here too. Gap is 527 acres. Boat ramps at both places are in good shape. Camping is allowed at Porter with a free permit from the 
Water Management District. Not sure about Gap.

Visited some of the smaller lakes with good ramps that seemed underused. Beautiful cypress lined lakes with clear dark water. I'm itching to get back over there and fish some of these lakes. Will be taking my mullet hole umbrella though...it's going to be hot soon and there is little shade.


----------



## Sailor50

I,ve been looking at those ponds over there on google maps awhile, looks promising. Thanks for the information, interesting. Sure you know about the Washington County site, but here it is for those that don't

https://www.washingtonfl.com/parksrec/new.html


----------



## Rickpcfl

Years ago you had to have a Washington County Permit to fish many of the Sand Hill ponds. Gap was not included. I asked someone a while back and was told that you have to have a Water Management permit or something to fish Porter and many of the others.

Does anyone if that is accurate information or did they do away with those requirements?


----------



## FishWalton

Rickpcfl said:


> Years ago you had to have a Washington County Permit to fish many of the Sand Hill ponds. Gap was not included. I asked someone a while back and was told that you have to have a Water Management permit or something to fish Porter and many of the others.
> 
> Does anyone if that is accurate information or did they do away with those requirements?



To fish there is no use permit requirement but to camp you do need one according to some campers at Porter Pond I spoke with, and they said the Permit is free from Econfina Water Management District . There are some day use facilities with restrooms at a number of the ponds. Some have porta-potties.

A couple of months ago I got a free county map with all lakes with public ramps from the County Administrators Office 850-638-6200 Good to have for directions.


----------



## Rickpcfl

fishwalton said:


> To fish there is no use permit requirement but to camp you do need one according to some campers at Porter Pond I spoke with, and they said the Permit is free from Econfina Water Management District . There are some day use facilities with restrooms at a number of the ponds. Some have porta-potties.
> 
> A couple of months ago I got a free county map with all lakes with public ramps from the County Administrators Office 850-638-6200 Good to have for directions.


That is great information. Thanks. I enjoy riding up there but don't know where all the lakes and ramps are. We found a ton of blackberries two years ago near Econfina. In fact I had some blackberry syrup this morning from them. I'll be heading back out there in a month or so.


----------



## Jackson Yak

I live in the general area and fish the ponds and lakes often for bass mainly and occasionally for panfish

Gap is hard to fish if the sun is out so fish it in low light conditions or cloudy days. Chatterbaits, dark plastic worms and on occasion top water close to the cypress trees and vegetation line work for me. Be prepared to catch a lot of jackfish (pickeral) as well. West side of the lake seems to be more productive.

Porter is better fishing IMO, dark colored jigs, watermelon colored Zoom flukes, white or yellow spinnerbaits along any submerged brush work for me. West and South side has been my most productive but don't overlook any deep holes especially if it is hot. 

Another sleeper pond is Rattlesnake off of Greenhead Rd. SW of Porter a few miles as the crow flies. Road getting to it is a little narrow and rough but has a decent ramp and ample parking.


----------



## Jackson Yak

Oh another thing just about every inland body of water around here is referred to as a pond. All the locals, me included call em Gap Pond, Porter Pond, etc. There are a few exceptions, Rattlesnake have heard both, Crystal Lake is just that, Blue Lake SE of 77 & I-10 the same.

The lake is far from blue...kinda like diluted diarrhea but has some good bass fishing. Red shad culprit worm with just a splitshot at the eye of the hook works well.


----------



## Rickpcfl

Jackson Yak said:


> Oh another thing just about every inland body of water around here is referred to as a pond. All the locals, me included call em Gap Pond, Porter Pond, etc. There are a few exceptions, Rattlesnake have heard both, Crystal Lake is just that, Blue Lake SE of 77 & I-10 the same.
> 
> The lake is far from blue...kinda like diluted diarrhea but has some good bass fishing. Red shad culprit worm with just a splitshot at the eye of the hook works well.


Agree with the pond/lake usage for the Sand Hill Ponds. 

There used to be some big old bream come out of Crystal Lake. I think people taking out all the grass probably hurt it some, though I did catch some nice fat ones a few years ago.


----------



## Jackson Yak

I fished Crystal last October at night for catfish using cut bait in the deeper holes. Caught several nice ones anywhere from 4 to 12 lbs.

Only time I have fished it, was an invite from a friend. Thinking of doing it again soon, know several folks with property there to launch my kayak.

I agree about the grass, now the lake looks like a giant bathtub. Folks say it has a decent panfish population but have never tried it.

Gin Pond in the Sandhills is another decent spot. Several other small ponds in the area that are best fished with a kayak or jon boat that hold some sure nuff bigguns.


----------



## Rickpcfl

Shows what I know, I didn't pick Crystal Lake as a good place for catfish.

I've caught a bunch of small bass, and some nice bream and shellcrackers there - but never fished for catfish. 

Funny story. Three or four years ago I took my kids there around this time of year. We were catching bream and having a good time, but I'd been drinking soda all day. I had to pee really bad, but as you know - there is nowhere on that lake out of sight of people if you're in a boat. So, I emptied a plastic peanut butter jar that I used to keep spare fuses and stuff in. 

I peed in it and filled it up, emptied it and peed some more. The kids were laughing at me, but I sure felt better.


----------



## Scruggspc

No fish in any of those ponds just wasting your time?:whistling:


----------



## FishWalton

I live in the general area and fish the ponds and lakes often for bass mainly and occasionally for panfish

Gap is hard to fish if the sun is out so fish it in low light conditions or cloudy days. Chatterbaits, dark plastic worms and on occasion top water close to the cypress trees and vegetation line work for me. Be prepared to catch a lot of jackfish (pickeral) as well. West side of the lake seems to be more productive.

Porter is better fishing IMO, dark colored jigs, watermelon colored Zoom flukes, white or yellow spinnerbaits along any submerged brush work for me. West and South side has been my most productive but don't overlook any deep holes especially if it is hot. 

Another sleeper pond is Rattlesnake off of Greenhead Rd. SW of Porter a few miles as the crow flies. Road getting to it is a little narrow and rough but has a decent ramp and ample parking.[/quote]


Is Rattlesnake in WAshington or Bay County? Never mind, found it on this map.
http://www.visitwashingtoncountyfl.com/attractions/econfina_creek_recreation_map.pdf


----------



## Jackson Yak

Washington County...county line in that area roughly follows SR 20. Rattlesnake is North of there.

Not a huge pond but has some quality fish.


----------

